
Pokémon no-go: game's exercise effects short-lived in most players - DanBC
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2016/12December/Pages/Pok%C3%A9mon-no-go-games-exercise-effects-short-lived-in-most-players.aspx
======
leoreeves
This was me, when it first came out I was walking multiple kilometers a day
but since the novelty wore off I haven't touched it at all.

